# Excessively Tired From Crohn's Disease



## Poofed

Hi everyone.  I've been diagnosed with Crohn's Disease for about a year now.  For about a year and a half, I've been excessively tried which I attribute to the Crohns.  Is anyone else always tired and exhausted?

It's been a long journey, one that I'd prefer not to be on.  And yet I get the feeling it's only just begun.  

Thanks.
Jonathon


----------



## Grumbletum

Hi Jonathan and glad you found your way to the forum  I was getting really tired too- bouncing around at the mo, probably because of the Pred. I'm trying the SCD diet and wondered if that might be a cause of the fatigue but my GP said it's more likely to be the disease itself. Last bloods showed borderline anemia.
Have you talked to your GP or a dietician?


----------



## poopaholic

Hello, yes I too am tired all the time. I have to literally make myself do things I previously enjoyed. Although I have recently started cimzia, and already I have cut out the naps, so hopefully there is a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## bushydougie

Count me in too! 
I started being ill at the start of last year and although there were loads of different symptoms fatigue was the worst one. I could hardly walk anywhere and when I did I walked like an extremely old woman. Pred and Entocort have given me some energy back and because of them I was able to go back to work 4 days a week but I do still suffer from it a lot.  After a day of work I am unable to do anything else except have a snooze and then sit and watch tv. 
I've asked on here before about any miracle cures for the fatigue but haven't found one yet! 
Have you had all your blood work checked recently? I know that there can be a variety of deficiencies that can cause fatigue (although my bloods seem ok) 
Let us know how you get on especially if you find the magic cure


----------



## Keona

yes - the fatigue for me is the worst.  At least with pain there is something to help that.  My blood is normal as well (as far as I know).  
I tried everything i can think of to get some energy


----------



## Catherina

The magical cure for fatique - Oh yes, I am in line too.


----------



## vickyhunter

Yeah when I'm ill I do. I think it's a combination of loss of blood, not absorbing food properly and too much time on the toilet haha.
Don't try and do too much but don't not live your life, just go easy 
xxxxx


----------



## Boioiod

Haven't found a winner for restoring any amount of energy yet. I've always been a big sleeper, now people just bitch at me less!


----------



## juicy24

I get very tired sometimes, more after I eat sometimes. I used to almost fall asleep where ever I was after eating. I get tired without even doing anything either


----------



## seaofdreams

I have problems with fatigue and super low energy levels too. It's a struggle to make myself get out of bed and go to work on most days and a lot of the time I find is hard to focus when I'm there.

I guess our bodies are putting all of their effort into healing our inflamed digestive systems so there's not much energy left over to keep us active and awake.


----------



## vickyhunter

just remembered, when I suffered from a lot of fatigue when I was younger, I used to eat dextrose tablets, you can buy them from a shop like a chemist or pharmacist. They're really meant for diabetics to control blood sugar if it's low but I found that eating a few throughout the day perked me up a bit. They don't cost much and it's worth a try if it's really affecting you

This is what they look like
http://www.healthstore.uk.com/p453145/dextro-energy-dextrose-tablets-orange-47g.html
(I didn't buy them off there but it's pretty much the same thing)
xxxxx


----------



## JJ_777

Yup... buggered... ALL the time... Although I find that a good multivitamin... or two ...takes the edge off the fatigue for at least and hour or two.... but otherwise completely exhausted all the time... I too am borderline anemic...

_________________________________________________________________

Salofalk (Pentasa in America?) 6mg (12 tabs) daily
Pramin - Nausea Meds
Gastro Stop - To stop the diarrhea when I am leaving the house
Panadol (Advil in america?) - in copious amounts for the pain 
Endone - for the stubborn pain...
Multivitamins 
Vitamin C slow release
Vitamin C with Rosehips
Calcium + Vitamin D3
Vitamin E


----------



## Poofed

Thank you all for providing your perspective.  It's nice to know I'm not alone and yet I wish I was.  I'm sorry you're all dealing with this BS as well.


----------



## teeny5

For me the fatigue was a combination of being underweight, my body using tons of energy to fight the disease, and anemia.  Turns out when you have active Crohn's you burn more calories than the average person.  The anemia I had no idea about but they found it in a blood test.  I took iron for that.  Otherwise I just slept a ton.


----------



## Boioiod

Mostly the "s". I try and keep a good sense of humor about it in-between feeling crappy ( pun unintended but unavoidable).


----------



## ameslouise

Zzzzzzzz.  Sorry, did you say something?  

Yes, the fatigue is the worst! But like Boioiod says, at least now we have a reason/excuse as to why we sleep so much!  

Hang in there - make sure your bloods are normal  and not low in iron or Bs.

- Amy


----------



## Rebecca85

I have been struggling with fatigue for a long time now. I am finally at the point where I can stay awake all day (though I do still get tired, I used to literally fall asleep sitting up). I made a wiki article on all the different things you should get checked/ try out: www.crohnsforum.com/wiki/fatigue


----------



## Jer's Girl

Yep!  The fatigue is the worst part for me too (almost).  At least you know you are not a freak for feeling this way now right?  A lot of us sure do feel the same way.  Welcome to the forum Poofed.


----------



## nearnorthgems

OMG tired, my biggest problem is trying to get people to understand that I am TOO TIRED....


----------



## Sjblanch1984

I too have started taking cimzia....but didn't notice any change after the first 3 injections. So i started Bentyl again and like a shock to my system (mixed with overwhealming anxiety) my stomach cleared up and after initially not eating well for several days because of the anxiety once i started again i was able to eat and eat and eat...Now i stopped the bentyl for a few days because i thought maybe it was the cimzia or something but nope, i'm back to the bloating and the feeling of fullness most the time and all that other garbage. So i'm starting to take bentyl once again. I think that's what really works.


----------



## LUVPICTURES

Ditto.  Tired all the time and wishing I wouldn't have started my own business while working full-time and have a horse farm!  I'm trying to down-size my life right now.  Winters always are hard living in Indiana.  I'm always very cold and very tired.  Summers are better...I'm glad it's on it's way!


----------



## ekay03

Gosh, I am tired right now!


----------



## shitwolf

I registered just so I can post on this thread 

I too suffer from being excessively tired.  That coupled with my insomnia makes it hard for me to get motivated to do even the most enjoyable things.  It's nice to see that others attribute this as being a system of Crohn's.  I always thought I was just lazy and I always had a bit of guilt because of it.


----------



## toml99

Me too - long story, but constant anemia just wore me down.  I began taking Slow FE iron tablets + Vitamin C (to help absorption).  That worked great, lots of energy again, but problems with my CD, so part of my new energy was spent running to the toilet.    So, I stopped the iron tablets and my energy crashed and today I started them again.  Looks like the additional problems with my CD will be the lesser of two evils.  Anyone with CD who is fatigued should suspect anemia from the loss of blood.


----------



## tayandky

Have you had tried B12 orally or injections?


----------



## toml99

Yes, I've just finished weekly B12 shots and now go to a monthly schedule.  Not sure they really did anything, but my B12 blood level was low, so it makes sense to have them.  I think the iron supplement did a lot more for my energy level.


----------



## chicky402

I am exhausted all the time and working two jobs doesn't help. Lately it is so bad I can barely drive or even get through my day. I have been cranky and snapping at anyone. Any ideas that doesn't involve medications that will help me get past this fatigue? 

Surgery - January 2014 
Diagnosed with Crohn's January 2014


----------



## Ann Morgan

I used to call it "tired". Then in May 2014 it escalated to "exhaustion". Now it is full blown "fatigue". I have not slept well in years, I would love to do a sleep study. A few years ago I took Lunesta for sleep, but too many side effects.
 A couple of years ago I was getting B12 shots once a month for a year. Now I am taking oral B12 from the drugstore. I took 2 iron pills a day for probably 5 years. My new Primary Care Physician said that I did not need to take the iron any longer. ( I had a blood transfusion in 2009 because my hemoglobin was about 5 or 6). If I need another transfusion because of this doctors decision then I will be pissed off. I am also taking D3 for my bones and Fosamax. I don't have an answer for fatigue either. It can be from my Ulcerative Colitis, my poor sleep, medications, my Major Depressive Disorder, not eating properly because of my colon disease. I started to feel tired in 1996. I only drink about 12-16 ounces of coffee just in the morning hours. Sometimes, at home, I cry because I am so tired and from my physical  pain ( neck and hip and shoulder arthritis). I don't want to feel crappy every day any longer. I don't have any friends right now, but if I do find a new friend how am I going to explain to them that I have a restrictive diet, diarrhea, physical pain every day and I can't walk very far. All these health problems bring me down. I am really going to have to find a very empathetic, caring, and patient friend. I don't want to be a burden, but I would like a friend to talk to and do things with. Thanks for listening.


----------



## fewdalord

I'm tired all the time but it's not the crohns its azathilprine. IG is a well-known side effect. It is so bad I'm considering going off of it in a couple months unless I'm better. (I've been on it a month).


----------



## george john

I wish I had the answer I'm tired all the time. I sleep no more than 3 hours at time. Newest pain is from enlarged spleen after so many lab tests, found the cause is from Crohn's so now just another pain to live with.


----------



## I have C.D. for 38 years

Hi, you could be tired because your Iron is very low and with it you could also ,but, very malnourished too,, like most of us with C.D., but, I went and got me a Juicing machine, and I juiced two of each; apples, color green leafs, swiss char leafs, asparagus storks, carrots, celery storks and 1 pair, I also put a tiny piece of ginger root, for flavoring.. For me,ONCE a day.. this very FIRST time I made and drank it, I had my Nausia go away[ NOt sure why this happened, thou.] but, also, I was very energized, I was like on speed, but felt good [normal] my dr.s said it could've been because I was so malnourished and lacking everything [food eating] That it could've gave my body the boost in nutrients it really needed, I don't know if it will do the same ,but, try,, THE OTHER great thing about juicing real fruit and stuff,I did NOT get GASY, Belly pain or anything that goes with eating and drinking store juice or the pulp and fiber from the flesh of the fruit and stuff... For me THIS was a out-right Miracle, I had my last surgery 3 1/2 years ago,,for 3 of them I was without lieing or exaggerating[no need to] I literaly was nauseated everyday all day long, I was miserable and ready to go insaine from feeling this way forever[it seemed like at the time]..now I ve been able to eat and live a little [life] sofar Im awesome still. and still juicing ONE TIME a day..This has too be only from a JUICING machine,, so no pulp and fiber, and stuff...Good luck


----------

